# Women's Wide Western Lace-up Boots...Is there such a thing??



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

try a mens ariat roper boot some come in ee and eeee

I have decided to go with a Justin boot


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I use the Mens Heritage Lacer by Ariat. Ropers & Lacers Heritage Lacer - Ariat

Mine are four years old, but I still LOVE them! Super comfy and wide. They are kind of spendy but with regular care they keep looking in great shape.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't have super wide feet...but I Defintely cannot wear pointed toes, I prefer ropers )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll definitely check out the men's heritage lacers! Oh, and I see from my search that Justins are made in the USA! Sweet! I'll have to try those on, too! 

Thanks, ladies. 

No pointy toes for me either. Ow.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I tried on a pair of Justin's they were so comfortable


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Try some Packers


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Not lace ups, but I just bought a pair of gorrrrgeous Twisted X Top Hand bomber boots... I also have wide feet (and I wear a size 12 ladies so women's boots just aren't often an option for me) and they are SO comfortable. Beautiful support in the arch, too. The first day I had them, I wore them all day on cement... no pain! And they're kind of snazzy too. With everything in, I got them from Sierra Trading Post, shipping and everything, less than 100 bucks. Pic at the top of this blog entry:

A Fat Girl & A Fat Horse: Happy Valentine's Day!


----------

